# My Life



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are all my animals that I love spending time with!!! 
They are Astro (Poodle), Mocha (Boykin Spaniel), Cielo (Blackish Quarter Horse), Pepsi (Red Quarter Horse) The horses are not mine but they belong to my best friend and I consider them my children as well, I love and spoil them and try to make them fat as she would say lol!! So yea these are my wonderful furry babies!!


----------

